# SS 27.09.14 - Martinů #6 "Fantaisies Symphoniques"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Bohuslav Marinu (1890 - 1959)*

Symphony No. 6, H. 343 "Fantaisies Symphoniques"

1. Lento - Allegro - Lento
2. Poco Allegro
3. Lento

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Symphony I have not heard and another composer I am not familiar with.

This weekend I will listen to the only recording I have. I bought this box set a while back specifically for this weekend. After this I am going to explore the rest of his symphonies but I have been saving them all until after this weekend.

View attachment 51987


Bryden Thomson/Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Firstly, great choice.
Secondly, I'll be listening to this bad boy of a recording....Jarvi/Bamberg


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Martinu (sorry, I could not find that odd tick over the U in my keyboard), another discovery to me, taken from this forum.
Strong and energetic music. I have only one record of this 6th, and I enjoy it very much. Jiri Belohlavek (again with ticks) and the BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll go for Belohlavek as well, with a different orchestra










Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll listen to Jarvi as well.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 51987
> 
> 
> Bryden Thomson/Scottish National Orchestra


This is what I'm going with as well.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I too will be going with Byrden Thomson & the Scottish National Orchestra:










The ones I listen to most are #2 and #5. So this will be good to revisit #6.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm listening at the moment to the *performance of Martinů's Sixth* conducted by Rozhdestvensky, who conducted the recording of USSR State Symphony Orchestra in 1985. A cough was heard  so it's a live performance.

A bonus recording by pianist Rudolf Firkušný, who recorded in 1988 Martinů's *Piano Sonata*, H. 350, written in 1954.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have long been interested in hearing something by this composer. I will listen on YT to both of these:

Thomson, Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Zagrosek, Konzerthaus Orchester Berlin

If I get really keen, I'll see what Naxos Music Library has to offer. The first 30 seconds already have me intrigued!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Of course, I'm going to be going with the set I've been listening through:









BBC Symphony/Bělohlávek


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One of my absolute favourite symphonies, especially the Neumann/Czech PO recording. Such a refreshing, varied and stimulating work.


----------



## Zarathustra (Dec 21, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> One of my absolute favourite symphonies, especially the Neumann/Czech PO recording. Such a refreshing, varied and stimulating work.


I also listened to this one.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm sad to say I don't know this composer at all. But isn't that what Saturday Symphonies are for? So I will be eager to listen to a performance by the Spanish Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra conducted by Arturo Tamayo on yt.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 51990
[/QUOTE]

A new work for me and I will also go with this version


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I will listen to the premier recording by Munch and the BSO.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

This one is new to me so I'll be Youtubing it with Charles Munch and the Czech Philharmonic...


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be listening to one of the two Youtube performances that brotagonist kindly posted. Probably the one with Bryden Thomson and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I've gone with two versions available on Spotify today:

*Bohuslav Martinu
Symphony No. 6 "Fantaisies Symphoniques"*
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl [Emkay Remasters, 2011, rec. 1957, I think]










*Bohuslav Martinu - Symphony no 6 "Fantaisies symphoniques"*
Jiri Belohlávek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra [Chandos, 1992]










I don't know Martinu's orchestral works before listening to this today, although I am familiar with a lot of his chamber music. I preferred the much more vivid modern recording of the 6th symphony, I must say. It seems an impressive work from a period, and in a style, that I am particularly susceptible to.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Did 2 x Spotify also today:


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm with Alfacharger, listening to Munch & the BSO on vinyl.



Alfacharger said:


> I will listen to the premier recording by Munch and the BSO.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Later tonight, I shall go with the Neeme Jarvi/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra traversal of this Martinu Symphony.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I am not familiar with Martinu at all. I'll be listening to this version on Spotify
View attachment 52117


Now I'm on Spotify, I can participate in every Saturday symphony


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Of course, I'm going to be going with the set I've been listening through:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll also be listening to this recording tonight - this being the only recording I own.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> I am not familiar with Martinu at all. I'll be listening to this version on Spotify
> View attachment 52117
> 
> 
> Now I'm on Spotify, I can participate in every Saturday symphony


Me neither. Please let me know if you like it!


----------

